# Sister Golden Hair Lyrics - help?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum - not sure where to put a question like this...

I'm trying to learn Sister Golden Hair and I'm stuck on a lyric in the chorus.

Every reference I can find on the internet writes the chorus like this (i.e. WRONG):

Will you meet me in the middle? Will you meet me in the air?
Will you love me just a little? Just enough to show you care?

But if you listen to the song, you'll realize there's a word missing, in between JUST and ENOUGH. 

Just BE enough to show you care?
Just MEAN enough to show you care?

What the heck are they singing?

Anybody know?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I dunno I’ve never heard the word you’re referring to. Maybe it’s just the phrasing sounding like an extra word is there. He hangs on the Eeeee a bit in enough. However, I’ve listened to this song a million times and the lyrics as I know them are...just enough to show you care.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Listen to them perform it live.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Just DO enough to show you care? 

maybe?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I listened to that version too. There is NO extra word. Your ears are playing tricks on you. The line is....jus teeeee nough to show you care.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Greg Ellis said:


> Just DO enough to show you care? maybe?


With a silent "D" and a silent "O".


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Laurel


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Just ee-ee-nough to show you care.

I've been playing this song for 40 years. No one will notice. Trust me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

sounds like just ee unnuff, Like he couldn't decide to say enough or if he should say unough


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Last I checked, there's only two syllables in the word "enough".

Artistic license, you could make it three, I guess.

I wonder if the LP liner had the lyrics on it.

Anybody got this record on vinyl? It's called "Hearts".


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg Ellis said:


> I wonder if the LP liner had the lyrics on it.


Lyrics are on the 'Greatest Hits' inner sleeve.
It's "just enough". Like others said, he drags out the e in enough to hit 2 notes with it.

Anyway, forget about this one, the chicks all wanna hear _Muskrat Love_.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m curious why you refuse to believe when EVERYONE is telling you the same thing? Like NO ONE in the history of music or poetry has EVER adjusted the syllables or sound of a word to suit the situation. It’s called phrasing. If you’re unconvinced then sing it the way you want...wrong.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

As Bob Dylan once said... "It used to go like that, but now it goes like theeeee..is."


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m curious why you refuse to believe when EVERYONE is telling you the same thing?


LOL.

Like there's never been a situation before when the popular opinion was incorrect? I could refer you to some recent political elections if you like...

I've struggled quite a lot with chords and lyrics I've pulled off the internet. Pretty much all of them contain mistakes or misinterpretations. And it's quite common to see those errors propagate onto multiple sites unchecked.

I'm fine with "just ee-enough". That's a weird way to sing it, but ok.

It's a bit like Blue Rodeo's " 'til I-eeee-I am myself... again". I get it.

jb, I'm not doin' Muskrat Love. Not in a million years. LOL


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah the info on the internet regarding chords/lyrics can be sketchy. Probably because most sites are using user submitted data. You can’t take everything at face value. Most times you need to know enough to know whether someone is right or wrong...usually by learning it one way and realizing it just doesn’t sound right.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

ya he flubs the lyric but the word is enough.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good topic for the theory section actually. Artistic license, phrasing embellishment, specific note choice in that word, etc. I watch a few vocal coaches on youtube, even though I'm not a "singer" because of some of the technical details they mention in singing. Diaphragm, head voice, folding your something or others skin foldy thingy's in your throat....etc. Sorry for going so technical on the last one guys. Transposing guitar is one thing, but I'd imagine transposing lyrics and small vocal nuances along with phrasing and note choice can be at least as, if not more difficult than many of our primary instruments.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Greg Ellis said:


> Will you meet me in the middle? Will you meet me in the air?


Also, I know what the internet says, but doesn't it make more sense the line is actually...
Will you meet me in the middle? Will you meet me in the end?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

America "Sister Golden Hair" Guitar Tab in E Major - Download & Print


Print and download America Sister Golden Hair Guitar TAB. Includes Guitar TAB for Voice, range: E4-E5 or Guitar, range: E3-D#7 in E Major.




www.musicnotes.com





What's the published sheet music say?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Pretty sure it’s air...to rhyme the following care.


----------

